# Gold metal in oil pan



## robertstokich (Jun 6, 2006)

The engine was knocking figured it was a rod checked the valves and pulled the pan. Found gold metal in the oil pan and found the no 1 bearing is shot. With the metal in the pan does anyone think that it is worth repairing the bearing or should I opt for a new car.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm no expert but do you think there may be a chance some of the shavings got 'recycled' back through the oil?
Even if it was microscopic shavings it would most likely cause more problems.

If it were me though, I wouldn't buy a new car...I'd get a used engine. Just my .02


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

if you spun a bearing and kept driving on it (even for 30 seconds), it's likely the engine is full of metal and needs a complete rebuild.

whether to sell it, replace the engine with used, or buy a new car is up to you. rebuilding the engine will cost you about $2000 minimum if you pull the engine and tear it down mostly yourself.
replacing it with junkyard engine will cost you about $1000 if you do it yourself.

replacing the car....... all depends on what you drive and what you buy. 

FYI, it would help if you would mention things like year, model, and possibly engine in threads like this. If you're in an '89 maxima.. throw it away. if you're in a '06 maxima, send it to the dealer for warranty. if you're in a '96 maxima, then ou have many different options.


----------

